# Indonesian Open 2011



## Jani (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello all.









Indonesian Open 2011 is the 3rd National Competition in Indonesia. It will take place on Friday to Sunday, July 22-24, 2011 in PX Pavilion, Jakarta, Indonesia . This competition is recognized as an official World Cube Association competition. Therefore, all competitors should be familiar with the WCA regulations.

*About The Competition*

Indonesian Open and Indonesian Championship are the largest competition in Indonesia. Indonesian Open is held every two years on odd year along with Indonesian Championship on even year.

The competition held for the first time on 30th of August, 2009 in Sahid Jaya Hotel, Jakarta. Indonesian Open 2011 will be held once again in the capital city of Indonesia, Jakarta. This competition will be the largest one ever held in Indonesia, hundred of competitors, and valuable prizes will be awarded.

The competition is open to all competitors of all nationalities. Registration is available on the website at the registration tab. No experience in WCA competitions is necessary, but competitors should be familiar with the regulations. The competition is open to all competitors regardless of experience and skill with the Rubik’s Cube, but certain event-based time limits will be in place as explained on the events tab. The competition is free to spectators and guests. Media personnel should contact the organizational staff regarding media opportunities.

*Venue*

Indonesian Open 2011 will be held in a 500-square meter ballroom which located on the 5th floor of PX Pavilion @ The St. Moritz, West Jakarta, Indonesia.


*About The Venue*






St. Moritz itself is a 11 in 1 City-Block Concept as the ones in Singapore, Hongkong, London and New York. Situated on a strategically 11.4 hectares of land in the new central business district in West Jakarta, St. Moritz has wide pedestrian way with low pollution to ensure healthy environment. Some facilites that offered by St. Moritz are 

1. Condominium
2. Five Star Hotel
3. Clubhouse
4. Spa
5. Exhibition Center
6. Shopping Center
7. Sea World
8. 65 storey office tower
9. International School
10. Hospital
11. Wedding Chapel


Meanwhile, Px Pavillion is a mall that located inside of St. Moritz. 






As the newest Lifestyle and Entertainment hot spot in town, PX Pavilion will be the after sought destination for high end shoppers.


Address: Px Pavilion @ The St. Moritz, Puri Indah Raya Boulevard Block U1. Puri Indah, CBD, West Jakarta, Indonesia
http://www.thestmoritz.com/

*Event*

Indonesian Open 2011 will host all 19 official events of the World Cube Association

You can see the tentative schedule below:














Registration is already opened.
You can register here:
http://io2011.nsa.or.id/registration/


For more information, you can ask it here: [email protected]
Or follow our twitter: @IndonesianOpen
Indonesian Open 2011's site: http://io2011.nsa.or.id/

We are going to update the schedule this weekend.

Thank you.


----------



## ardi4nto (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm coming!


----------



## Micael (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice, you have 6x6x5 on sunday!


----------



## phantom_thief (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah.. count me in!


----------



## CuberMan (Apr 5, 2011)

I have registered.


----------



## Jani (Apr 5, 2011)

Micael said:


> Nice, you have 6x6x5 on sunday!


 
I know, it's cool right!!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 5, 2011)

Jani said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, you have 6x6x5 on sunday!
> ...



LOL new puzzle?

BTW, I've registered


----------



## Rifqi (Apr 5, 2011)

I've registered, can't wait


----------



## Jani (Apr 5, 2011)

I've fixed the 6x6x5 thingy.


----------



## squilliams (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow 199 Competitors


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2011)

3 hours later: 208 competitors.

Wow, it must be such a huge job to run a competition in Indonesia. Respect to you who are doing it - the planning and effort must really be something.


----------



## Jani (Apr 6, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3 hours later: 208 competitors.
> 
> Wow, it must be such a huge job to run a competition in Indonesia. Respect to you who are doing it - the planning and effort must really be something.


 
Thanks sir. Don't you wanna come?


----------



## phantom_thief (Apr 7, 2011)

213 have pre-registered..


----------



## Jani (Apr 8, 2011)

We have 240 preregistered competitors now and Rama Temmink is coming!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wish I could go for this. Unfortunately am broke and don't wanna take a day off work on Friday


----------



## superduperabner (Apr 10, 2011)

I've registered. But I dont know will come or not. I recently broke my left wrist. I cant cubing for a relatively long time.


----------



## Jani (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys!

We have 279 pre-registered competitors now and the venue.
Check out our first post or website to see the information.

In case you're curious, we will have 3 stages and about 27-30 tournament displays.

Thank you.


----------



## speedex (Apr 22, 2011)

probably the best competition in Indonesia!!!


----------



## CuberMan (Apr 22, 2011)

awesome venue!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Similarly vague compliment!

... anyway, wow this sounds like it will be a huge competition. This sounds like a huge undertaking for the organisers.


----------



## Jani (Apr 22, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> ... anyway, wow this sounds like it will be a huge competition.


 
I hope so.



MTGjumper said:


> This sounds like a huge undertaking for the organisers.



Yes it is.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2011)

Some staggering numbers. Currently signed up:

144 for 3x3x3 BLD (there were 85 at worlds in 2009)
18 for 5x5x5 BLD (there were 12 at worlds in 2009)
30 for 4x4x4 BLD (there were 20 at worlds in 2009)
84 for multiBLD (there were 38 at worlds in 2009) (and keep in mind that, in Indonesia, odds are that many of these attempts will be large numbers of cubes!)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

*


Mike Hughey said:



Some staggering numbers. Currently signed up:

144 for 3x3x3 BLD (there were 85 at worlds in 2009)
18 for 5x5x5 BLD (there were 12 at worlds in 2009)
30 for 4x4x4 BLD (there were 20 at worlds in 2009)
84 for multiBLD (there were 38 at worlds in 2009) (and keep in mind that, in Indonesia, odds are that many of these attempts will be large numbers of cubes!)

Click to expand...

* Those are quite insane numbers .


----------



## Jani (Apr 23, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Some staggering numbers. Currently signed up:
> 
> 144 for 3x3x3 BLD (there were 85 at worlds in 2009)
> 18 for 5x5x5 BLD (there were 12 at worlds in 2009)
> ...


 
No, we won't let them all play 

We're going to cut 3x3BLD competitors into 100 only, and MBLD to 50 competitors only.
For 4BLD and 5BLD, I think it's not that necessary to cut them.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

How will you cut them? What will be the deciding factor on who gets to stay?


----------



## Jani (Apr 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> How will you cut them? What will be the deciding factor on who gets to stay?


 
50% based on national rank, and the rest depends on how fast they register.


----------



## CuberMan (Apr 24, 2011)

Only 1 non Indonesian cuber from 281 people that have registered? I thought there will be many non Indonesian cuber participate in this huge competition...


----------



## Faz (Apr 24, 2011)

CuberMan said:


> Only 1 non Indonesian cuber from 281 people that have registered? I thought there will be many non Indonesian cuber participate in this huge competition...


 
I probably would've gone, but I've already got stuff on.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I would've gone too, if flight tickets were cheaper and I don't have work on Friday


----------



## Jani (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyway, registration will be closed tomorrow.
If there are any foreign cubers want to register, you can send me a pm, I'll open it only for the foreign.


----------



## Jani (May 5, 2011)

There are only 209 competitors left.

This is so Indonesian-ish.


----------



## Jani (Jul 21, 2011)

The competition will start tomorrow

Check here for the live result
http://io2011.nsa.or.id/live-result//

We're also trying to give live streaming if it's possible, can't promise anything on this one.

The schedule has been updated, you can check the website.


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 27, 2011)

result http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IndonesianOpen2011

my friend got new record for the best SD 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#13


----------

